# Fururama on DVD



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.foxhome.com/futurama/index_frames.html

Check it out! First 13 episodes. Deleted Scenes and more.....


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

this will help keep you up during those late night feedings...lol


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't remind me


----------

